# Question of Flies



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Question for you fly fishing experts here. Anyone ever tried this method to freshen-up your flies?






I ordered some flies, in preparation of my trip to fly fish in Utah and Wyoming, and a few showed up not in the best condition, after using this steaming method, they look much better!

Anyone else use this, or a similar method?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I find that my hackle takes its biggest beating in my own fly box. I've yet to find one that does not beat my hackle up...and I've tried just about everything! 

So if I had one of these stream side, that would be more beneficial. But I may just run a scientific experiment on some of my bugs tonight. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, steaming them does help hackles. Also, falconers dip a bent feathers in hot water to straighten them.
It helps to keep large dry flies in deeper containers so they don't get mashed in the first place...
Also do not put dry flies in magnetic box... It crushes them down.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Beat up flies catch more fish than freshened up flies. If I could tie a fly that looked half chewed up, I would do that. A little ragged isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice, non-smashed hackle is not for the looks. It’s for how it floats in the water. Yes, smashed hackle can catch fish too, but sometimes you need the fly floating high. Fresh, unmasked hackle helps with that.

If you want the effect of a chewed up fly, clip your hackle on the bottom of the fly and see how itnchange where it sits on top of the water. Many people do this purposefully to accomplish what you’re talking about. 

It is more about how it floats and acts in the water than how it looks, especially to the human eye.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good point Vanilla. I regularly will snip all the hackle on the underside flush with the hook shaft, so even my high floating dry flies (the kind Catherder won't use in favor of his bait & bobber combos), will ride a little lower in the film.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> so even my high floating dry flies (*the kind Catherder won't use in favor of his bait & bobber combos*), will ride a little lower in the film.


Yeah,yeah. When I'm not using gobs of powerbait sowbugs and San Juan worms, I do know that how a dry floats is a key component to presentation and you may want it to ride high sometimes and other times, not as much. These are ways to control that variable and are good suggestions.

That said, I get even my beat up flies to float nicely and how I want with a little dab of Gink. But I suppose you are too cool to use Gink. :roll: ;-)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not too cool to use Gink. Just don't care for it much. I have some in my vest. But a couple of false casts will dry a fly out without glooping it up with the gink. I've heard that if you put gink on your strike indicator (bobber) it will float better. Catherder - can you verify?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> I've heard that if you put gink on your strike indicator (bobber) it will float better. Catherder - can you verify?


Not necessary. Where I use bobbers the most is right near a main highway and the residual petroleum on the water surface from the automobiles, mixed with the copious oils washed off the inner tubers skin keeps everything floating high and dry, including bobbers.


----------

